
Ask HN: Have you personally witnessed a machine replace a human job? - cwperkins
I was recently inspired by this NYT article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;04&#x2F;28&#x2F;technology&#x2F;meet-the-people-who-train-the-robots-to-do-their-own-jobs.html?_r=0<p>What are some of examples of your own experiences where you have seen AI and Automation replacing human jobs?<p>In my startup a big component of what we do is label recognition which is outsourced to a 3rd party Image Recognition as a Service provider. There are a team of people transcribing when the recognition has failed or been rejected, but over time as the vendor&#x27;s service gets better and better we will be able to do transcription with less people.
======
Artlav
Depends on how personally is personally.

I've seen a lot of places like McDonalds replace most of their cashiers with
self-order stands over the last few years.

I've seen parking app and terminals replace parking fee collectors over the
last decade.

Road repair teams have shrunk over the last couple of decades - it's much less
crowd of people with tools and more of a few big combines and a couple of
dudes.

Just the ones that come to mind.

------
Abdur91
yes i have seen a robot placing orders to tables at a restaurant in my town

